

Ask YC: what inspired you to develop technology - donna

Maybe because father's day is around the corner...<p>I was reflecting on some wondrous moments in my life that have led me to here in my career, what I do as a tech visionary.  I realized that working along side my Dad helping him take steel rods, engine parts and create a Dragster to race over the weekend at Sears Point, CA made a huge impact on how I see and communicate technology with my business partner.  I also was fortunate in working with my Grandfather in the fruit orchards.  Understand the patterns of agriculture.  Each of these life experiences has influenced my work in technology.<p>I'm curious, what inspired other hackers.
======
Frocer
I just think it's fascinating how technology could drastically impact our
lives. I now can't imagine a world without Google.

And I want to be part of that change!

------
edw519
My experience is the exact opposite of yours, Donna.

I never spent much time with my parents or grandparents and have no
understanding of what any of them did for a living. (I can name their
occupations, but that's it.)

I had a lonely childhood and was bored to death in school. I found solace in
art and music, and later, in computers. I could be creative, I could have
control, and I could build cool stuff without anyone else's permission,
approval, or participation.

Most of the "wondrous moments in my life" have come _after_ becoming a hacker;
so in a way, I'm having the childhood I missed now.

------
ctkrohn
If I'm coding, it's almost always to build a tool that makes my life easier.
Nothing dramatic or inspiring here.

------
Flemlord
Commodore 64 Basic. Thanks, Bill.

